# Obedience Training Gwinnett County, GA? (East ATL)



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello,

Looking for basic obedience training at this point with SCH training in the future for an 11-week-old.

Thanks.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I could recommend Chris- she's in your county

The balanced dog


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

